# mal breeders in tx?



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any breeders from Texas?


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

R U looking for working or show?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> R U looking for working or show?


Do people actually buy "SHOW" Mals?](*,)


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in Houston. I have a breeding this January-ish to Outback's Jack. What are you looking for?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

The lady is wanting a beginners mal lol. She has worked around them, will probably do agility or such, and work around the farm. She currently has cattle dogs, but is wanting more. Not interested in show mals. Probably a wash out, easy, friendly pup.

She is near San Antonio, so wants to be able to see the parents, and get to know the breed and breeder before buying.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

julie allen said:


> The lady is wanting a beginners mal lol.


That's called a German Shepherd.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> That's called a German Shepherd.


:mrgreen: haha yeah.

She has had a shepherd, but I hope getting her lined up with a good breeder will get all the expectations figured out.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Annamarie Somich said:


> I'm in Houston. I have a breeding this January-ish to Outback's Jack. What are you looking for?



i like Jack... whose the bitch?


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

A female that I bred and kept back out of 2 litters. Abby is a big girl, very confident with a suit decoy, bites hard, ball drive, natural prey retreive, demands engagement - easy to train, social. Training in PSA with agility on the side (fun way to teach distance/directional control with obstacles for PSA). 

I am excited to use Jack because his genetic soup pot has Doc ot Vitosha that mixed well with Roe and Urosh van Joefarm, which I have in Abby. Alot of people remember how good Doc was and say that he did not get alot of credit. My breeding friends tell me that Doc really shows up in the third generation. They also tell me that Jack is very good at reproducing himself. I like Jack's intensity in both ob AND protection. Also his athleticism - he is so graceful when he jumps. And everyone is familiar with his longbite. And John is an EASY stud owner work with. So I'm excited. 

So I will be driving up to Bowling Green this winter when Abby goes into heat.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/breeding.result?fadir=1009286&modir=1291402


----------



## Jodi McCaw (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a full sister to Jack from the original breeding, Jack is from a repeat..She is a wonderful bitch, That should be a nice breeding.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to correct statement made above - I have been told that Doc really comes thru or shows up in the second generation, not third.


----------

